# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Что это за растение в индийских водоёмах?

## Vyacheslav V.P.

Харе Кришна!
  Уважаемые вайшнавы! Просматривая видео из Вриндавана и других святых мест, которые с материальной точки зрения находятся на земле Индии, один знакомый моего давнего друга обнаружил в местных водоемах наличие огромного количества какого-то растения, которое показано на фото, приведенных ниже.
  Поскольку знакомый пока что ни разу не был в Индии, то он просил меня задать такой вопрос: будьте любезны, подскажите, что это за растение, используется ли оно как-то местным населением и в каких районах Индии оно обычно растет? И почему его так много в водоемах? В общем приветствуются любые детали на этот счет. Знакомому моего друга по определенным причинам очень нужно было узнать, что это такое (а я, исполняя его просьбу, спрашиваю это у вас), и он будет очень признателен и благодарен вам за любую информацию по этому поводу.
  Фото неизвестного водного растения прилагается:

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Пока самостоятельно нашел название - скорее всего это называется Эйхорния, или водный гиацинт. Но непонятно, какова его функция в индийских водоемах. Просто растет как паразит?

----------


## Kisori Prema Dasi

По-бенгальски зовется кочу. Некоторые его части употребляют в пищу.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> По-бенгальски зовется кочу. Некоторые его части употребляют в пищу.


Спасибо! Дело в том, что одному моему другу еще задолго до знакомства хоть с какой-то духовной практикой, как и с культурой Бенгалии, снилось что он летит на вертолете над какими-то водными просторами, а там внизу много-много вот этого растения. Так это ему запомнилось сильно, он меня спросил, а я не знал что ответить. Теперь расскажу ему  :smilies:

----------


## Hare Krishna das

это сорняк, водяной гиацинт Eihornia ( назван так из-за внешнего сходства цветка с гиацинтом) - настоящая ,,водяная чума,, - из-за скорости размножения отростками. В корм животным непригоден, слабо ядовит. При употреблении в пищу требуется правильная обработка.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

На шак не годится?  :biggrin1:

----------


## Hare Krishna das

разве что как замена карелы

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> На шак не годится?


Хорошая идея!  :rgunimagu: 




> это сорняк, водяной гиацинт Eihornia ( назван так из-за внешнего сходства цветка с гиацинтом) - настоящая ,,водяная чума,, - из-за скорости размножения отростками. В корм животным непригоден, слабо ядовит. При употреблении в пищу требуется правильная обработка.


Спасибо за инфо! Это же надо - моему другу как раз и снилось, что (летя на том вертолете) они с пилотом обсуждают тот момент, что в водоемах этого растения размножилось настолько много, что оно угрожает им самим и их обитателям... Эх, чего только во сне не примерещится!  :doom:

----------

